
Timeplot - JavaScript graphing library - apgwoz
http://simile.mit.edu/timeplot/
======
SwellJoe
We've been using this for about a year for our products systems analytics
charting features. It rocks. Earlier versions didn't support IE, but these
days it's solid just about everywhere, and is really nice to use. We looked
into plotr and plotkit as well as several Flash charting libraries, but we
only needed time series data and none of the others did it as nicely (and we
didn't want to add Flash components if we could avoid it).

------
azsromej
This is cool but when I first saw it awhile back I wanted the ability to
download the library and use it inline. It's currently set up more like Google
Charts

~~~
henning
<http://simile.mit.edu/wiki/How_to_Run_Timeplot_Off-line> ?

~~~
azsromej
Awesome, thanks. I hope that's somewhat new and not something I completely
missed while browsing last time.

------
llimllib
canvas rocks so hard.

